# Price Of 26rs



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Hey there everyone!! Just had a question for you - k, remember when I was telling you that our local dealer was asking 31,900.00 for the 26rs?? well, we went back last weekend to *talk* - and he came down to 26,900.00 Huge jump right? Well, my question is, is that still too high? we think it is. We know that the guy in Kelowna, his asking price was 27, so we could probably get it for lower w/ him, right? I was trying to find the MSRP of outback's.. but couldnt find them. Does anyone know? 
Oh, and while we were looking, we looked at the 27rsds and the 28's ooo soooo nice!! If we only had a bigger truck!! heehee







one day-not anytime soon though!








anyways, thanks for any input! 
we'll chat soon!
Jewels


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Hi Jewel: We bought our 26RS for $16,800 with no trade in. That price didn't include the hitch which I already purchased. Hope this helps you.









Mike


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

In January 2004, we purchased a 2004 26RS in Denver for $16,500. That included the Reese w/d hitch and the $299 dealer handling.

Randy


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

I assume you are talking CDN dollars with prices that high.

I bought my 2004 28rss for $24,500 CDN in January 2005 with no brake controller or weight distribution. I think 26,900 for the 26rs is still too high - you should be closer to 23,000 if possible.

Greg


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

Hello!

We purchased our's for 13,300.00 including hitch. It cost us about 300.00 in gas & food to pick it up in Ohio, but that was a fun road trip for me and my dad. This was a 2003 Hold over that was used 5 times and looked like it was used once. I would looked for used or slightly used first! We were quoted 20,000 for new.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Got my 04 in late 03 for 14,700.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Got our 04 26RS last August for $19,900, which I now think is too high. Your price seems high, but it would depend on where you are I guess. In CA or NY, I would think that would be reasonable. No where else though... Good luck.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We got ours 05 26RS last Oct. 04 and paid around 22,300 in Pa.
Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

26RS purchased last July (04). Paid $16,100 including wiring the TV and W/D hitch install.

Mark


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

2005 26RS Sept 2004 w hitch and 1yr 15% discount card at Campingtime RV Atlanta. $16,800 no trade.

Take your time I messed with the salesman's head 3 weeks.

Kevin


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

kjdj said:


> 2005 26RS Sept 2004 w hitch and 1yr 15% discount card at Campingtime RV Atlanta. $16,800 no trade.
> 
> Take your time I messed with the salesman's head 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Good one! Isn't it amazing the different prices people end up paying for the same product? Wow! If you search around the web they range 10K for the same thing.


----------



## JBall (Jun 6, 2005)

Im in California and I just bought an 05 26RS with hitchwork for 20,068. I think I paid too much but oh well. I am picking it up in 2 days so I'm sure I'll forget that I paid too much when I finally get it.


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

i paid 24300$ canadian sept. 2003 for a 2004 26RS. The exchange rate at this time was less good than today. i believe it was around 19500$US at this time. I guess i would have it for a thousand less today.










Also, it was the only one available 500 miles around except a 2003 model which was more expensive!







It doesn't help for dealing.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I payed $16,179 for my '04 26RS in April of last year, in NJ.

Tim


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I paid $17,500 for our 26RS in February in Southern California.


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

WOW - what a difference there is in pricing everywhere. We have noticed that Quebec is cheaper than here (Vancouver) for Outbacks (and Dogde Ram's







we were looking online for one lastnight,just dreaming though) 
My husband has been doing very well in playin w/ the salesmen. They first told us they could only go as low as 29,200. Thats just crazy. But we knew if we traveled 5hrs, we could get it for 27,000. We'll have to call back and see if we can get it cheaper in Kelowna... 
We've had a few interests in our other trailer. I just want to sell it so we can start camping!!! 
*If* we found a 26rs for a good price in CA - that would be totally doable to drive there for it - but - we dont know how it works w/ duty and taxes and that sort of stuff. 
geezz - I cant get over how much the outbacks are here compared to everywhere else! crazy.
thank you everyone for your input!! Very interesting.

--we could always wait until October to buy.







that wouldnt be very much fun though.
Jewels


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

$17,495 plus 6% sales tax for a 2005 27RSDS.


----------

